# Long-term rentals and realtors in Valencia?



## DC Jessica (Mar 15, 2017)

Hi all. My family is excited to move to the Valencia area in July for a year. I'll be visiting in May to look at schools and houses/apartments. I've been looking for housing on-line, but wondered if any of you have realtors or realty companies that you'd recommend in the Valencia area? (We'll be looking in Valencia, Vila-Real, and Javea.) General advice about those areas or long-term rentals is welcome as well. Thanks for any suggestions and recommendations!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

:welcome:

In Jávea I recommend Property for Sale Javea & Moraira, Long Term Rentals Javea & Moraira, Villas for Sale Javea & Moraira - I found my current apartment through them & I've known Jo for years

Also Long lets in Javea, long term rental Javea - VillaMia. Michelle took a small agency with a not so great reputation & has over several years built it into possibly the best known 'English language' agency in the area.

You will find that stock is low though. Partly the time of year - some 'long term let' owners will do holiday lets in the summer if the property is empty at Easter, & also there are simply more prospective tenants than properties available!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

DC Jessica said:


> Hi all. My family is excited to move to the Valencia area in July for a year. I'll be visiting in May to look at schools and houses/apartments. I've been looking for housing on-line, but wondered if any of you have realtors or realty companies that you'd recommend in the Valencia area? (We'll be looking in Valencia, Vila-Real, and Javea.) General advice about those areas or long-term rentals is welcome as well. Thanks for any suggestions and recommendations!


You _will_ get a school place for your children, but the application process is being done now, so there might not be places in the school you wish to get the children into. Just so that you know... That is in state and semi privates (concertados) anyway


----------



## DC Jessica (Mar 15, 2017)

Thanks, Pesky Wesky. I've been doing the application process from abroad, so I'm visiting schools that have already accepted the kids. They're all in such different locations that I thought it would help to see the schools and neighborhoods in person. Really appreciate all the advice and knowledge on the Forum!


----------



## DC Jessica (Mar 15, 2017)

Xabiachica, thanks for the great recommendations! (And for the tip about supply.) If you have any suggestions of neighborhoods to search in, I'm open to that as well. In Javea we're looking at XIC and would love to live somewhere not too far away, but ideally where we would need to speak Spanish to get around. Certainly looks like an incredibly beautiful place from the photos! Thanks for running such a great Forum - the information is so helpful.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DC Jessica said:


> Xabiachica, thanks for the great recommendations! (And for the tip about supply.) If you have any suggestions of neighborhoods to search in, I'm open to that as well. In Javea we're looking at XIC and would love to live somewhere not too far away, but ideally where we would need to speak Spanish to get around. Certainly looks like an incredibly beautiful place from the photos! Thanks for running such a great Forum - the information is so helpful.


Have you looked at Laude Lady Elizabeth? That has a great reputation & the school buses go through Jávea & nearby towns.


----------

